# Cigar band art project



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi All,

I am about to attempt a project using my cigar bands and thought I would see if I could get any advice. I would like to take a cheap desktop humidor and make a "cigar-mosaic" storage box for my desk at work. Something like this...



Has anyone tried something similar to this? Any tips on glue, etc?

I will post some pics when I get going on it....

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## ldostlund (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry, I got no tips but I think that is a cool idea, I have been trying to figure out what to do with all the bands I have now.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

ldostlund said:


> Sorry, I got no tips but I think that is a cool idea, I have been trying to figure out what to do with all the bands I have now.


Might I suggest visiting here, this gentleman can use all the bands you have... http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1051


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid could always use bands for the lighter projects. That is if you have extra's... And foil wrap from cigar tins... And cedar wraps... <G>

For the humidor, use Aleene's Clear Tacky Glue, which will work fairly well. Trick is to apply a sealer over the top to keep the edges from peeling.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

bobbyg29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am about to attempt a project using my cigar bands and thought I would see if I could get any advice. I would like to take a cheap desktop humidor and make a "cigar-mosaic" storage box for my desk at work. Something like this...
> 
> ...


Very cool idea. I've actually thought about doing that myself, but have never got around to it.

Squid: What type of sealer would you recommend? Would a clear spray-on type work?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tekeeladude said:


> Very cool idea. I've actually thought about doing that myself, but have never got around to it.
> 
> Squid: What type of sealer would you recommend? Would a clear spray-on type work?


I trust the spray version. I usually get whatever type says dries to a hard enamel type finish. It's a pain for lighters, as I have to tape off the mechanisms so they don't get sprayed but it dries well and goes on smooth.


----------



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

bobbyg29 said:


> I will post some pics when I get going on it....


Please do, this project is like a Cigar Board Urban Legend. It's talked about, but seldom completed.


----------



## Cigarista-cl (Feb 27, 2007)

Maybe I'm losing it but I seem to recall there is actually an official art form that is making pictures from cigar bands. Ring any bells, anyone? I can't find it anywhere so maybe I imagined it.


----------



## habanasmoke (Apr 24, 2007)

I know Stogie Fresh has posted well over 366 different cigar labels at his site


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

habanasmoke said:


> I know Stogie Fresh has posted well over 366 different cigar labels at his site


In the very near future he will be putting up a lot more... HAH!


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

I just finished up a couple of mosiacs. Trying to make something cool for my smoking room.

I did these over the coarse of a couple of weeks.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

xxwaldoxx said:


> I just finished up a couple of mosiacs. Trying to make something cool for my smoking room.
> 
> I did these over the coarse of a couple of weeks.


Very nice Walt. I need to get one the ball and start putting my ands to use. You did some beautiful work!!

Joel


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

xxwaldoxx said:


> I just finished up a couple of mosiacs. Trying to make something cool for my smoking room.
> 
> I did these over the coarse of a couple of weeks.


Very sharp looking. Was that a couple weeks worth of smoking to get the bands? :eeek:


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

The bands are from the last couple of years.

The big one is a couple hundred bands. The frame is something like 16 x 22


----------



## Blues-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Use double sided tape for starters, I use the stuff the scrapbookers use. Also works well for frames and such. Not sure what finish to use, most of the projects I have done were similar to this:



Can't think of what it is called, but there is an odorless clear coat that is supposed to work great for projects like that.


----------



## lobsterkmd (Apr 23, 2007)

All of this is so awesome! Beautiful pieces! 

 Kristin


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

bobbyg29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am about to attempt a project using my cigar bands and thought I would see if I could get any advice. I would like to take a cheap desktop humidor and make a "cigar-mosaic" storage box for my desk at work. Something like this...
> 
> ...


I have that humi, but it's just a picture.
Not made of real cigar bands.



xxwaldoxx said:


> I just finished up a couple of mosiacs. Trying to make something cool for my smoking room.
> 
> I did these over the coarse of a couple of weeks.


I want to make something like this.
That is just awe inspiring.
:redface:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Don't recall if I mentioned it, but my cigar band art is available via the link in my Sig_File... <G>


----------



## chefchris (Apr 28, 2007)

I used decopauge to work up these little bad boys. I spent a whole lot of time on the smaller one. Turned out great.


----------



## Irish Hawk (Apr 20, 2007)

I have two BIG containers full of cigar bands that I have been saving years and still trying to think what to do with them


----------



## Cigarista-cl (Feb 27, 2007)

All of these look great. I'm getting inspired.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Man these are so cool! Ok I need to do one too!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Here are two that I did. I used a glue stick and just pasted them to a heavy duty piece of construction paper.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> I used a glue stick and just pasted them to a heavy duty piece of construction paper.


I did the same thing, worked out pretty well


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

xxwaldoxx said:


> I did the same thing, worked out pretty well


Holy crap Walt. I watch your reviews on youtube.com all the time. I just noticed your name in your sig. I enjoy your reviews.

Have you done a review of the CAO Vision ?


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

Wingfan,

Unfortunately, I have not done a review of the CAO Vision just yet. Stogie (admin of this board) was kind enough to send myself and Jerry a couple of Visions to review. unfortunately Jerry has been going through alot with his family so we haven't been able to review the cigar together as we planned.

As soon as things return to normal the CAO Vision will be next on the list of cigars to review.

Also, I'm glad you like the videos. Over the last week I stumbled accros some negative comments in regards to the videos, seeing a comment like yours reminds me of why we take the time to get videos up every week.

Thanks!
-Walt


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

xxwaldoxx said:


> Wingfan,
> 
> Unfortunately, I have not done a review of the CAO Vision just yet. Stogie (admin of this board) was kind enough to send myself and Jerry a couple of Visions to review. unfortunately Jerry has been going through alot with his family so we haven't been able to review the cigar together as we planned.
> 
> ...


I actually always check youtube before I smoke a cigar and see if you have reviewed it. I then watch your review when I smoke mine to see if we have similar experiences. I really do enjoy what you do. Ignore those :angry:

Thanks and keep it up !!


----------



## BlueyHK (May 18, 2007)

Very cool. Too bad that I do not have the patience to do this type of thing!!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

xxwaldoxx said:


> Wingfan,
> 
> Unfortunately, I have not done a review of the CAO Vision just yet. Stogie (admin of this board) was kind enough to send myself and Jerry a couple of Visions to review. unfortunately Jerry has been going through alot with his family so we haven't been able to review the cigar together as we planned.
> 
> ...


Walt,
I'd really like to look into these. Do you have the web address that you could send me? Thanks.
Ted


----------



## Shorty (Apr 30, 2007)

bobbyg29 said:


> Has anyone tried something similar to this? Any tips on glue, etc?


My buddy loves beer and he brews his own. So the made a table, went to all these bars we hang out at, and collected bottle caps. He layered the top of the table with beer caps, made an edge around it and filled it with very thick Polyurethane. It dried super clear, smooth and harder than a rock. We got the idea from different restraunts like chili's and Joe's crab shack, but we wanted to put a bachelor/ college feel to it. Here is a link to a polyurethane product. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17265&cookietest=1. If you coat the top of the C bands a couple of times, it will seal the C bands like a bug in amber.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

Smokin in Iraq said:


> Walt,
> I'd really like to look into these. Do you have the web address that you could send me? Thanks.
> Ted


Ted,
If the videos are what you are looking for, check out www.************.com


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

Does any body know how Squid did those lighters? How did he adhere the labels and then what did he cover them with to protect them? Those are totally cool!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

I didn't catch the beginning of this post, but for a sealer you might want to try Future Floor Polish. It's not a polish but an acrylic. It is self-leveling, dries hard and is cheap. I know in scale modelling, I use it for a protective coating and also to "glue" down decals. Cigar bands might be too thick to glue down with it, but it should make a nice glossy, non-toxic sealer that can be applied with a brush or air-brush. You might want to give it a try on sample to see if it works.


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> I trust the spray version. I usually get whatever type says dries to a hard enamel type finish. It's a pain for lighters, as I have to tape off the mechanisms so they don't get sprayed but it dries well and goes on smooth.


Where do you get your spray-on sealer? And how do you adhere the bands to the lighter / pen / whatever? Those are awesome!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

*Finally tried this!*

Ok, I finally found the time to work on this. Here is how it went.

-Started with a ton of cigar bands (this is only some of them):

..a cheap desktop humidor and "Mod Podge" glue:

Made up a collage pattern "on the fly". Here is what it looked like mid-way:

The final product:

Turned out pretty nice I think :redface: 
Took me about an hour and a half to do. By far the most time consuming part was arranging the bands..my wife was a big help with that! I still need to apply the spray on sealer tomorrow so I will post some final pictures after that. I only used up a small proportion of my bands so I think I will do another one at some point.


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

Awesome dude. My big idea is to one day do a bar top like that but i need to smoke a whole lot more before that time comes.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice job! Once I get enough bands saved up, I'm going to try something like this! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

wow it came out great, i was going to do that but i did a framed pic instead but after seeing that i may need to do that too


----------

